# Most Beautiful Bridge Voting Results



## Wu-Gambino (Dec 13, 2002)

*1. Golden Gate Bridge - 16
2. Brooklyn Bridge- 13
3. Erasmus Bridge - 6
4. Viaduc de Millau Bridge - 4
5. Tower Bridge - 4*
Bosphorus Bridge - 3
Clifton Suspension Bridge - 3
Fifth of Fourth Rail - 3
Putra Bridge - 3
Verrazano Narrows Bridge - 3
Gateshead Millenium Bridge - 2
Lake Pontchartrain Bridge - 2
Pont Alexandre III - 2
Ponte Vecchio Firenze - 2
Sydney Harbour - 2
Tsing Ma Bridge - 2
7 Mile Bridge - 1
Akashi Bridge - 1
Alamillo Bridge - 1
Ben Franklin Bridge - 1
Bridge of Normandy - 1
Danube Bridge - 1
Eads Bridge - 1
Ganter Bridge - 1
Hell Gate Bridge - 1
Höga Kusten-bron Bridge - 1
Lisbon 25 - 1
Luis I Bridge - 2
Mala Rijeka Bridge - 1
Michigan Avenue Bridge - 1
Rialto Bridge - 1
Rion-Antirion Bridge - 1
Roebling Bridge - 1
Seri Wawasan Bridge - 1
Sospiri Bridge - 1 
Sundial Bridge - 1
Tunkhannock Viaduct Bridge -1
Tyne Bridge - 1


----------

